# Home visit needed - Spring Hill, FL



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Any one near here...we have a very promising applicant in Spring Hill, Florida...by mapquest it appears to be somewhat middle of the state, right on the Gulf coast. Above Clearwater and St. Petersburg but not as far up as Ocala.

Please PM or post or email me if you can help or know of any rescue's near there that may have volunteers that can help.

Thanks!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm not a rescue, but Spring Hill is about 5 min away.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Excellent!!! I will email you now!


----------

